# Nereo Rocco



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

"Il Paròn"







_Nereo Rocco, anche detto "Il Paròn", prima giocatore e poi allenatore, nacque a Trieste nel 1912.
Il Paròn si affacciò nel mondo del calcio all'età di diciassette anni, sebbene i parenti preferissero che si dedicasse alla macelleria di famiglia, infatti Rocco, troppo innamorato del football, organizzava spesso e volentieri delle partitelle tra amici, tanto da farsi notare da Ovidio Paron che presto lo accolse nelle giovanili della Triestina fino all'esordio in prima squadra nel 1930. 
Rocco militerà per otto stagioni nella Triestina mettendo a segno 66 reti in oltre 200 partite, come giocatore fu una discreta mezz'ala, certamente non all'altezza della nazionale italiana però, con la quale collezionerà una sola presenza, nonostante lui stesso, non troppo modestamente, sosterrà di non aver raggiunto la casacca azzurra soltanto a causa del prematuro matrimonio. 
Dopo la Triestina passerà al Napoli e infine chiuderà la carriera al Padova col quale inizierà un sodalizio che lo porterà ad allenarne anche la panchina con grandissimi risultati.

Rocco è celebre per aver introdotto in Italia il catenaccio ma ad onor del vero non fu lui a portarlo tra i confini italiani, né tanto meno ad inventarlo, infatti, come da tradizione, il catenaccio, o "verrou", fu creato da Karl Rappan, allenatore della Svizzera negli anni '30, in occasione del mondiali del '38 dove la Svizzera ben figurò eliminando la Germania e arrivando fino ai quarti di finale. 
Il catenaccio poi approdò in Italia nella stagione calcistica del 1944 con la squadra dei vigili del fuoco di La Spezia, i quali riuscirono a vincere addirittura il campionato di guerra, però, mai riconosciuto. 
Nella stagione 1946-1947 vediamo ancora altri due esprimenti catenacciari, quello del Modena capace di arrivare alle spalle del Torino(miglior piazzamento di sempre degli emiliani)e quello di Gipo Viani che portò in serie A la Salernitana. Proprio da Gipo Viani il catenaccio trarrà il suo nome italiano, cioè il "vianema".
In foto Gipo con Nereo:_





_Sulla scorta di questo nuovo esperimento tattico, Nereo Rocco deciderà di fondare le proprie squadre, a partire dalla Triestina, proprio sul vianema dell'amico Gipo.
In realtà Rocco suggerì il catenaccio come soluzione tattica già da giocatore, ai tempi del Padova, sotto la guida di mister Banas, proponendo di arretrare se stesso a mediano con la trasformazione di Passalacqua da mediano a libero dietro la linea dei tre difensori.
Di fatto, in cosa consiste il catenaccio? Il catenaccio riprende il modulo tattico del Sistema formato da 3 difensori, due mediani, 2 mezz'ali e 3 attaccanti. Il catenaccio consiste nello scalare una mezz'ala in mediana e un mediano dietro la linea dei tre difensori facendo nascere così il libero per uno schieramento tattico del tipo 1-3-3-3, col libero dietro la linea di 3 difensori, 2 mediani e 1 mezz'ala più avanzata a formare la linea dei tre centrocampisti e infine i 3 attaccanti.
Rocco dopo aver sperimentato da giocatore il "vianema" lo proporrà anche da allenatore con la Triestina nel 1947 alla Triestina, ottenendo alla sua prima stagione un secondo posto, a pari merito con Juventus e Milan, dietro il Torino.
Quello fu un anno particolare perché la Triestina era stata ripescata dopo la retrocessione dell'anno precedente, era in una situazione economica difficile ma il Paròn accettò di allenarla gratis i primi due mesi portandola poi, a fine campionato, ad un risultato inaspettato.
Saranno le due stagioni successive a non essere entusiasmanti causa due noni posto e un esonero arrivato dopo un 6-0 subito dalla sua futura squadra: il Milan. 
Rocco sembra voler smettere col calcio ma come potrebbe... e alla prima proposta buona, dal Treviso, torna in panchina.
Proprio a Treviso si consumeranno varie discussioni sul "cadenasso" insieme a Gipo Viani che abitava proprio a Nervese, tuttavia Treviso per lui sarà poco più di un esilio e quando la Triestina lo richiamerà alla guida della squadra il Paròn non ci pensa due volte, salvo poi restare poco più di anno e congedarsi dal presidente Villucci senza rancore.
Rocco senza calcio non ci sa stare, nel 1954 siede sulla panchina del Padova e proprio qui salirà agli onori della cronaca.

Il Padova infatti, nella stagione 1953-1954, bazzicava i bassifondi della serie B, tuttavia, messosi alla guida del club, Nereo riuscirà proprio col catenaccio a dare una certa solidità difensiva alla squadra portandola prima alla salvezza e poi alla promozione in A nella stagione successiva.
Una volta giunto in serie A il Padova non scenderà più fino alla stagione 1961-1962, ottenendo una sfilza di ottimi piazzamenti, per lo più nella prima metà della classifica.
Rocco, infatti, al primo anno in serie A riuscirà a portare il Padova fino all'ottavo posto, quindi la stagione successiva all'undicesimo, nella stagione 1957-1958 addirittura al terzo posto, quindi ancora all'ottavo, al quinto e al sesto prima della stagione 1961-1962 nella quale Rocco passerà al Milan e il Padova, senza la sua guida tecnica, finirà istantaneamente in serie B.
Il suo Padova, una volta approdato in serie A, divenne la "squadra dei panzer", una corazzata inespugnabile fatta di tanti low cost e giocatori nei quali non credeva più nessuno ma riguardo ai quali Nereo Rocco ebbe l'occhio lungo anche a fronte della situazione non proprio florida del club da un punto di vista economico.
Rocco applicò il suo classico catenaccio rappaniano, un 1-3-3-3 che vedeva libero Ivano Blason dell'Inter di Foni, riciclatosi per l'occasione a Padova, linea dei tre con Pison, Azzini e Scagnellato, tre mastini pronti a ringhiare sugli avversari. Davanti alla difesa altri due mastini del centrocampo, Mari e Moro, quindi mezz'ala o, meglio ancora, trequartista Humberto Rosa, argentino che aveva fallito come attaccante nella Sampdoria, quindi ala sinistra Boscolo, in veste di tornante col compito di aiutare in fase difensiva e infine la coppia di 'rottami' formata da Kurt Hamrin e Sergio Brighenti. Il primo aveva fallito a causa di un'infinita sfilza di infortuni nella Juventus ma quegli infortuni verranno risolti proprio da Rocco grazie ad una specie di scarpa ortopedica che correggeva il passo scomposto dell'ala svedese, il secondo invece era stato attaccante della Triestina e, anche lui, dell'Inter di Foni.
Questa la squadra capace di raggiungere il miracoloso terzo posto del 1958 ma dopo quell'anno Hamrin andrà via e verrà sostituito da Mariani, poi per lo più il blocco biancoscudato resterà questo fino alla retrocessione del '62, primo anno senza la guida di Rocco._





_Gipo Viani nel frattempo era diventato Direttore Tecnico del Milan e proprio lui portò Rocco al Milan nel 1961.
Il Milan, ai blocchi di partenza, è orfano del barone Nils Liedholm, la campagna acquisti vede però l'arrivo di Jimmy Greaves, acquistato da Viani e messo fuori squadra a causa del suo bizzoso carattere, e di Dino Sani, considerato già vecchio e alternativa ad Humberto Rosa, incedibile del Padova. 
Rocco applica anche al Milan il suo catenaccio che vede Giorgio Ghezzi tra i pali, Salvadore libero dietro Gigi Radice, Mario David e Cesare Maldini terzini, davanti alla difesa la quantità di Giovanni Trapattoni e la regia di Dino Sani, quindi Rivera solitaria mezz'ala/trequartista alle spalle del trio d'attacco formato dalle ali Danova e Barison e dal centravanti José Altafini. 
Rocco alla prima stagione centra subito la sua prima serie A e nella stagione successiva conquisterà anche la sua prima Coppa dei Campioni con alcuni cambiamenti nella rosa, infatti in difesa lascia Sandro Salvadore che scatena un effetto domino: libero al suo posto retrocede Cesare Maldini, al posto di Maldini come terzino viene promosso Mario Trebbi, con David stabilmente a destra, mentre Trapattoni viene retrocesso a stopper, grazie anche all'arrivo di Victor Benitez che aveva affiancato Sani in mediana, inoltre in attacco aveva lasciato Danova sostituito dall'ala tornante Bruno Mora.
Dopo queste due vincenti stagioni Rocco lascia il club a causa del passaggio di consegne societario tra Andrea Rizzoli e Felice Riva.
Rocco, adesso, siede sulla panchina del Torino ma qui, nonostante quattro lunghi anni, non riuscirà ad ottenere alcun successo e con lui il Milan di Carniglia e Liedholm prima, di Cattozzo e Silvestri poi.
Il sodalizio tra Rocco e il Milan, che intanto era passato nelle mani di Luigi Carraro, si ricongiungerà nel 1967.
Nel frattempo anche la rosa è cambiata, infatti Maldini, Gigi Radice, Mario David e Dino Sani si sono ritirati, Benitez è stato scambiato con Schnellinger della Roma ed è arrivato Angelo Benedicto Sormani, tuttavia ci sono ancora Trapattoni, Lodetti e Rivera, è andato via anche Altafini, passato al Napoli, ma nel Milan sta per nascere la stella di Pierino Prati, inoltre Nereo ritrova il suo pupillo ai tempi del Padova, l'ormai trentatreenne Kurt Hamrin.
Rocco in questo modo rimette in piedi una squadra formidabile con Lorenzo Cudicini tra i pali, libero Saul Malatrasi, arrivato nella sessione estiva insieme ad Hamrin, terzino destro Angelo Anquiletti, approdato due anni prima dall'Atalanta, stopper Roberto Rosato arrivato anche lui due anni prima dal Torino e terzino sinistro Schnellinger; davanti alla difesa le "cocorite", Giovanni Lodetti e Giovanni Trapattoni, quindi trequartista Rivera dietro Hamrin ala destra, Sormani seconda punta libera di svariare e Pierino Prati centravanti.
Questa squadra vincerà prima il campionato nel 1968 con una Coppa delle Coppe, poi nel '69 la Coppa dei Campioni e la Coppa Intercontinentale, quindi una Coppa Italia nel 1972, un'altra Coppa Italia nel 1973 insieme ad una Coppa delle Coppe e infine un'ultima Coppa Italia nel '77, nel terzo ed ultimo ritorno in rossonero di Rocco.
Rocco si ritirerà proprio nel 1977 e soltanto due anni dopo ci lascerà dopo una breve malattia nell'Ospedale Maggiore di Trieste._





_Nereo Rocco fu un personaggio molto amato, burbero, forse poco raffinato e molto rozzo ma dalla grande bontà. Velenoso, spesso, per il suo umorismo, in questo senso memorabili le sue massime:
Si ricorda una su tutte "Tuto quel che se movi sull'erba, daghe. Se xe la bala, pasiensa". Personaggio caratterizzato dal suo spiccato dialetto, proprio riguardo a ciò, sulla comunicazione con "Il Barone" Nils Liedholm disse "Quel mona de Baròn. Con lui me toca sempre parlar italiano." oppure in occasione della finale di Wembley del '63 prima di crollare sul sedile del pullman "Chi no xe omo, resti sul pullman". Esilarante in più di un occasione, ad esempio sul cambio richiesto da Malatrasi nella finale di Coppa dei Campioni del '69: "Dighe che s'el cambiassi le mudande". Indimenticabile anche la risposta al giornalista che augurava il consueto "vinca il migliore" e il Paròn: "Ciò, speremo de no"...._

Ecco qui una parte dell'intervista di Giovanni Brera al grande Paròn:


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Un grande uomo, prima di tutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un grande uomo, prima di tutto.


Esatto. Un personaggione


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia. Non ho parole per descriverlo, ho letto praticamente tutto ciò che c'è da leggere su di lui.


----------



## Jerry West (4 Settembre 2013)

Straordinario!


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2013)

Mi sa che mi son perso qualcosa che valeva davvero la pena vedere.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Settembre 2013)

Il paròn


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Prima di Sacchi lui era il migliore. Grandissimo allenatore.


----------



## Mithos (4 Settembre 2013)

E' stato l'allenatore che ha posto le basi della grandezza internazionale del Milan. Grandissimo uomo, conoscitore di uomini e di calcio. E' a buon diritto nella storia della società.


----------



## runner (4 Settembre 2013)

al giorno d' oggi uomini così non esistono perchè non esistono più presidenti così nella storia del nostro calcio....

l' ultimo è stato Ferguson al Man Utd come presenza (tutti sanno chi è lui, ma nessuno sa chi è il presidente infatti)

al di là delle conoscenze e della bravura aveva una personalità immensa ed era uno di quelli che guardava davvero solo alla sostanza dei calciatori!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Settembre 2013)

rocco a rivera 

"rivera io te digo come zuar, ma poi in campo ti va ti!" 


l'allenatore più importante della storia del milan, con lui il milan ha avuto una dimensione internazionale per la prima volta


----------



## de sica (16 Settembre 2013)

Ci fosse uno come il paron adesso... 8/11 della squadra che ha giocato contro il Torino, starebbe a tagliare le aiuole di Milanello o del Vismara


----------



## Doctore (18 Settembre 2013)

Piu grande catenacciaro della storia


----------



## James Watson (23 Settembre 2013)

Nereo Rocco; ha scritto:


> ""Tuto quel che se movi sull'erba, daghe. Se xe la bala, pasiensa".



  ahahahhah


----------



## Jerry West (24 Settembre 2013)

"Quando il cul* è sistematico si chiama classe"


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2013)

Ogni volta che leggo del mon ami muoio ogni volta..


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo del mon ami muoio ogni volta..



Quella penso sia fake


----------



## Jaqen (26 Settembre 2013)

In teoria no...


----------



## Milanforever63 (1 Settembre 2015)

un mito indiscutibile .. un uomo anche di rara umanità ... ci ha lasciato troppo presto non ha fatto in tempo a vedere lo scudetto della stella .. grazie di tutto Paròn


----------



## markjordan (1 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> ci ha lasciato troppo presto non ha fatto in tempo a vedere lo scudetto della stella .. grazie di tutto Paròn


ha intercesso

mitico


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Luglio 2017)

Grande "Signor" Rocco. Guardando questi momenti di rivoluzione ripenso alla storia del Milan. Molto lasciano spazio solo all'era Berlusconi dimenticandosi quanto questo burbero signore è stato importante per la storia Milanista.

Nereo sempre nel cuore.


----------



## wildfrank (17 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Grande "Signor" Rocco. Guardando questi momenti di rivoluzione ripenso alla storia del Milan. Molto lasciano spazio solo all'era Berlusconi dimenticandosi quanto questo burbero signore è stato importante per la storia Milanista.
> 
> Nereo sempre nel cuore.



Di quelli che l'hanno "vissuto", nessuno lo può scordare....maledetta nostalgia!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Luglio 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Di quelli che l'hanno "vissuto", nessuno lo può scordare....maledetta nostalgia!



Io sono del 92 quindi non l'ho vissuto , ma sono un grande appassionato della storia del Milan.


----------



## Gatto (17 Luglio 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Di quelli che l'hanno "vissuto", nessuno lo può scordare....maledetta nostalgia!



Il Paron vive nella gloria del Milan...La sua statua è a Milanello dove è giusto che sia...Il ricordo delle sue gesta,della sua umanità e della sua bontà vivranno imperiture.. Se il Milan è diventato la leggenda che tutto il mondo conosce il primo, doveroso ringraziamento va a questo triestino fuori dagli schemi.


----------



## vota DC (17 Luglio 2017)

In più il parcheggio vicino al suo stadio è uno dei pochi dove si trova parcheggio gratis a Trieste!


----------



## wildfrank (17 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io sono del 92 quindi non l'ho vissuto , ma sono un grande appassionato della storia del Milan.


Io l'ho visto dal vivo una sola volta: era il 72-73, ero un ragazzino ed abitavo a Roma. Il Milan venne a giocare (finì 0 - 0), e ricordo che a fine partita, dalla curva Sud mi avvicinai all'entrata degli spogliatoi dove il Paròn stava rientrando. Sono immagini indelebili nella mia mente, tenendo conto che certi personaggi erano già leggendari, benché viventi ...


----------



## cubase55 (17 Luglio 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Di quelli che l'hanno "vissuto", nessuno lo può scordare....maledetta nostalgia!



Burbero quanto basta e padre dei suoi ragazzi: Cudicini, Anquilletti, Schnellinger, Rosato, Malatrasi, Trapattoni, Hamrin, Lodetti, Sormani, Rivera, Prati. (Coppa dei Campioni 1969. Indimenticabile Milan- Ajax 4-1)... Ha la statua che si merita


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Luglio 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Io l'ho visto dal vivo una sola volta: era il 72-73, ero un ragazzino ed abitavo a Roma. Il Milan venne a giocare (finì 0 - 0), e ricordo che a fine partita, dalla curva Sud mi avvicinai all'entrata degli spogliatoi dove il Paròn stava rientrando. Sono immagini indelebili nella mia mente, tenendo conto che certi personaggi erano già leggendari, benché viventi ...


Dal vivo l'ho visto la prima volta che ho messo piede a San Siro...era il 1973...Milan-Bologna 2-2
Avevo sette anni...troppo pochi per ricordare le gesta del grande Milan del ''Paron''

Chi ha fatto la storia del Milan va sempre trattato con onore...e noi ''vecchietti'' su questo sembriamo molto in sintonia...per fortuna..


----------



## pinopalm (17 Luglio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Dal vivo l'ho visto la prima volta che ho messo piede a San Siro...era il 1973...Milan-Bologna 2-2
> Avevo sette anni...troppo pochi per ricordare le gesta del grande Milan del ''Paron''
> 
> Chi ha fatto la storia del Milan va sempre trattato con onore...e noi ''vecchietti'' su questo sembriamo molto in sintonia...per fortuna..


Io l'ho visto, da lontano ma ero in tribuna, due volte. Una nel 1964, Bari-Milan (0-2, doppietta di Sani), e l'altra in coppa Italia nel 1967 (Bari-Milan 1-1). Quell'anno si vinse lo scudetto ma Rocco mi fece lo sgarbo di non schierare la stella nascente Prati, e Rivera sbaglio' un rigore all'ultimo minuto. Nel 1962 l'anno del suo primo scudetto, alla scuola media, gli dedicai un tema (non mi ricordo il soggetto, qualcosa del tipo "Il personaggio che ammirate di più") e il professore, che era intenditore di calcio, ma non certo milanista, me lo stronco' con un miserabile 5.


----------



## wildfrank (17 Luglio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Dal vivo l'ho visto la prima volta che ho messo piede a San Siro...era il 1973...Milan-Bologna 2-2
> Avevo sette anni...troppo pochi per ricordare le gesta del grande Milan del ''Paron''
> 
> Chi ha fatto la storia del Milan va sempre trattato con onore...e noi ''vecchietti'' su questo sembriamo molto in sintonia...per fortuna..



Bene, siamo congenerazionali a quanto pare....teniamoci strette le nostre "old memories": c'è da andarne fieri, per 1 milione di motivi...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (18 Luglio 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Burbero quanto basta e padre dei suoi ragazzi: Cudicini, Anquilletti, Schnellinger, Rosato, Malatrasi, Trapattoni, Hamrin, Lodetti, Sormani, Rivera, Prati. (Coppa dei Campioni 1969. Indimenticabile Milan- Ajax 4-1)... Ha la statua che si merita





pinopalm ha scritto:


> Io l'ho visto, da lontano ma ero in tribuna, due volte. Una nel 1964, Bari-Milan (0-2, doppietta di Sani), e l'altra in coppa Italia nel 1967 (Bari-Milan 1-1). Quell'anno si vinse lo scudetto ma Rocco mi fece lo sgarbo di non schierare la stella nascente Prati, e Rivera sbaglio' un rigore all'ultimo minuto. Nel 1962 l'anno del suo primo scudetto, alla scuola media, gli dedicai un tema (non mi ricordo il soggetto, qualcosa del tipo "Il personaggio che ammirate di più") e il professore, che era intenditore di calcio, ma non certo milanista, me lo stronco' con un miserabile 5.





wildfrank ha scritto:


> Bene, siamo congenerazionali a quanto pare....teniamoci strette le nostre "old memories": c'è da andarne fieri, per 1 milione di motivi...



Vi abbraccio Fratelli Rossoneri!!!!


----------



## cubase55 (18 Luglio 2017)

Ecco un milione di motivi per esserne fieri : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqqvwOEvsA4

Abbiamo avuto periodi bui e grigi, anche recentemente... Ma chi ha visto questo non può che non portare onore a tutti quelli che hanno contribuito a regalarci queste...old memories.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Maggio 2022)

Auguri ad una delle più grandi leggende calcistiche del mondo. 110 anni fa nasceva il grande Rocco, allenatore che plasmò il primo Milan vittorioso a livello continentale. Paron sono certo che domenica da lassù tiferai insieme a Liedholm e a Cesarone per i tuoi colori.


----------

